# Diaper pail vs wet bag...Help me choose!



## wantababybump

Hubby and I are going tomorrow to get the stuff we need to CD Maddie but we are on the fence about either getting a diaper pail or just a wet bag to hang on the door...

What do you prefer? Pros and cons of both? 

Pail
https://www.nurtured.ca/Mother-ease-Diaper-Pail_p_654.html

Wet bag 
https://www.nurtured.ca/Planetwise-Large-Hanging-WetDry-Bags_p_968.html

I like the look of the pail...but if we get it we are going to order in this wet bag liner to go in it (they are sold out in the store right now)
https://www.nurtured.ca/Bummis-Drawstring-Wet-Bag_p_648.html 
so in the long run the pail will cost way more than the hanging wet bag but I dont know I just really like it but don't know if I should/could justify spending the money on it when I can get a wet bag which would pretty much do the same thing! I am undecided...ughhh!! :dohh: lol highlight of my night trying to figure out what I am going to put poopy/dirty dipes in! lol :blush:


----------



## lucy_lu10

I started off using a pail (dry) but just used a regular plastic kitchen bag inside it. It worked just fine but on laundry day, it was kind of gross getting the diapers from the bag into the washing machine and the pail was usually left smelly and with condensation. It wasn't a big deal to wash it out but it added to the length of the process. 

I then purchased a wet bag thinking I would use that as my liner in the pail but it works so well just hanging it on the door knob! I've tested it by leaving wet and soiled diapers in it for 3-4 days (usually I wash every 2 days) and the moisture never ever seeped through, the smell remained contained, and it's so easy to toss in the wash along with the diapers. Love my wet bag!! :happydance:

I think either method works just fine and everyone has their preferred way of doing things. For me it's the wet bag; gotta love all the storage methods for poopy diapers!!


----------



## henny

I have a nappy pail but I am thinking of getting a wetbag instead and it will take up less room and just put it the machine to wash with nappies, seems easier.


----------



## mandarhino

I started off with a pail but found I hated washing it out. We didn't have a laundry tub so I was trying to rinse it out in a small British kitchen sink (normally a lot smaller than Canadian ones). I switched to wetbags (you will probably need two unless you have a dryer) and am so happy I did.


----------



## jenstar

I personally like a nappy bucket. I don't know what $45ca is but it sounds dear for a bin with a lid! (You could get a bin with a lid in any number of places and cheaper than that.)

I like the first hanging wet bag you linked, but my problem would be where would I hang it? With 2 days worth of wet nappies in it, surely it is heavy? And it would have to be somewhere high up, as the bag is quite long.


----------



## lynnikins

i have a pail/bucket i got it from a homewares kinda store cost me all of £4.25 and it works fine, it is a bit of a pita cleaning it but i just clean it out over the bathtub using the shower head lol. i dont have anywhere i could hang a wetbag as the kitchen door has the fridge behind it and all the doorhandles upstairs are too low


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd just get a big bucket or box with a tight fitting lid if you can't get a cheap nappy pail. That bucket looks like overkill, you shouldn't need an odour control system! I have two big nappy pails and they were about £8 each and I have mesh liners that were about £2 each. That would be for home. Then I have a couple of wetbags for when we're out - one that holds 6-8 and one that just holds 1 nappy. If you only bought a wetbag, you would probably need 2 as it will need washing and drying with the nappies so you'll need somewhere for dirty nappies while that happens.


----------



## wantababybump

Thanks everyone :) I didn't read your comments until after I went shopping lol but we went with a large wet bag (the planetwise one with the zipper and handles) I just couldn't bring myself to buy the pail lol plus we live in an apartment right now so it's small and wet bag will hang on the bathroom door as that's where we have to rinse off the diapers so it will just be easier and take up less space :) we have a smaller planetwise wet bag with the pocket in front for dry dipes for while out and about :)

Thanks again!! Xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

If you find it doesn't work well for you then yo can still buy a cheapie bucked with a lid. they're so cheap anyway.


----------



## wantababybump

Ya that's what hubby said to me too...we'll see how we like it for now :)


----------



## punk_pig

I have a cheap lidded bucket to soak liners, inserts and poopy clothes and a wet bag for the nappy outers that can't be soaked. I tried not soaking but found clothing was getting stained if left for a day.


----------

